# Spruce Grouse, difficult shot



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I pushed the envelope with this shot. It was 100+ foot ft. shot. It took about 5 shots to get keyed in. The half inch steel ball bearing entered its lower neck and lodged 3 inches into the bird. I used an A+ bb shooter with 1/2" bearing and double latex bands.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

This was a small one but had good meat on it. There's a 1/2" bearing pictured right below the spruce grouses neck.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shot! Well beyond my ability. Should be tasty.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice shot... I've gotten squirrels at that distance. Can usually get follow-up shots because although they may hear your bands, and the shot zipping by, they don't know where it is coming from, giving you time to dial it it...still isn't an easy shot...their heads look so tiny from that far away....good shooting!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great shooting!


----------

